# Offering salting in Duchess County New York



## Tuna76 (Dec 20, 2015)

If anyone has any salting work they want to sub out PM me.

I have a salting unit and am looking to get some sub work this winter.

I live in Wappinger's falls new York and would be interested in any accounts in the area.

Emergency calls available. I use calcium chloride. You can also email me at [email protected]


----------



## Tuna76 (Dec 20, 2015)

Ice storm coming tonight. I still have openings for salting work. Feel free to contact me.


----------



## Tuna76 (Dec 20, 2015)

Storm heading our way. Let me know if you have any sub work .


----------

